# pipe clamp bow press for beyond parallel limb bows



## nationalguard88 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello, I was just curious if anyone ever tried the pipe clamp style bow press on a beyond parallel limb bow? I understand you have to press at the limb tips, but couldn't you just shape your fingers to the limb tips similar to the ez press? Just being upside down in the case of the pipe clamp press. In theory it seems it would work, but I just wanted the opinions of those with experience in using this type of press. Thanks


----------



## nationalguard88 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow! Nobody. If the fingers are a perfect matched set shaped to fit the limb tips and ofcourse strong enough for pressure, the idea seems sound to me.


nationalguard88 said:


> Hello, I was just curious if anyone ever tried the pipe clamp style bow press on a beyond parallel limb bow? I understand you have to press at the limb tips, but couldn't you just shape your fingers to the limb tips similar to the ez press? Just being upside down in the case of the pipe clamp press. In theory it seems it would work, but I just wanted the opinions of those with experience in using this type of press. Thanks


----------



## 8point166 (Oct 26, 2009)

Will work, I have done similar and used on two past parrallel bows, Redhead Kryptik Pro and k & K Venegance just fine also still works on my hoyts as well.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

will work to service strings and cables,but you cant go the other way to take apart a bow,but string work why not?


----------



## nationalguard88 (Feb 2, 2012)

Do you have any pics? I was going to make the fingers out of hard wood cutting out the shelves for the limbs to rest on. Basically the same shape and angle of the ez press fingers. It'll just be upside down due to the pipe clamp style. I saw where one guy claimed he snapped a limb on a new PSE in a pipe clamp press. Seems like something had to of been unequal on the press for that to happen?


8point166 said:


> Will work, I have done similar and used on two past parrallel bows, Redhead Kryptik Pro and k & K Venegance just fine also still works on my hoyts as well.


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

Where did you read about a limb snap?? I read a guy noticed he cracked his limbs, but he did not relax the limbs before he pressed?? Same story??


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

made one for a diamond marquis replaced strings and cables with it had to mark and remove limb stop but just put it in the same location when done.... did my d350 only to put couple twists in cables wouldnt change cables and string though cams have to move quite a bit to slide the serving for the flex guard .... the serving wont go thru the pulleys.... i made my fingers out of 1/4 inch steel with hole thru bottom that the pipe would fit thru and bolted them to the clamp and used tubing over the fingers to protect the limb tips..... they recommend bowtech bows with outer axles (the axles dont go thru limbs but bolt on top of the limbs) to use a sureloc or x press to press them


----------



## nationalguard88 (Feb 2, 2012)

DIY Pipe Clamp Bow Press on theohiooutdoors.com


167_12PT said:


> Where did you read about a limb snap?? I read a guy noticed he cracked his limbs, but he did not relax the limbs before he pressed?? Same story??


----------



## nationalguard88 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a PSE Brute X single cam, and I just want to use this to replace the string and cables. I just don't want to damage it, like the other guy I mentioned. It seems if I made the fingers like I was talking about, it would press the same as an ez on the limb tips. I was hoping to get as much knowledge / pics from guys who have used this style press on beyond parallels, to help ease my concern.[/I]


bobstar said:


> made one for a diamond marquis replaced strings and cables with it had to mark and remove limb stop but just put it in the same location when done.... did my d350 only to put couple twists in cables wouldnt change cables and string though cams have to move quite a bit to slide the serving for the flex guard .... the serving wont go thru the pulleys.... i made my fingers out of 1/4 inch steel with hole thru bottom that the pipe would fit thru and bolted them to the clamp and used tubing over the fingers to protect the limb tips..... they recommend bowtech bows with outer axles (the axles dont go thru limbs but bolt on top of the limbs) to use a sureloc or x press to press them


----------



## nationalguard88 (Feb 2, 2012)

If anyone has used or knows of a finger/ block cutout configuration that will work for beyond parallels on the pipeclamp press, I would very much appreciate your help. Thank you


----------



## nationalguard88 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm really suprised no one's tried this or has anything to share.


nationalguard88 said:


> If anyone has used or knows of a finger/ block cutout configuration that will work for beyond parallels on the pipeclamp press, I would very much appreciate your help. Thank you


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

pm sent ng88


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

Take a look at this thread is this what your talking about.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=965870&page=23


----------

